# New app for your smartphone



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Morton develops app for salt application

Morton develops app for salt application

Morton Salt has developed a new smartphone application to for snow professionals. The free app is designed to help professionals select the optimal ice melter and application rate on the job, which will enable them to avoid over-application, inefficient work patterns and unnecessary environmental runoff. The app works by assessing surface temperature in real-time and instantly recommending the optimal method to eliminate snow and ice.

Recent ice melt research commissioned by Morton Salt and conducted by Michigan Technological University fueled the development of the ice melt application recommendations delivered by the app. Once users enter the area size of their work sites, they simply input the temperature into the application to receive a custom product and quantity recommendation. The new app also:

* Stores and tracks site information;
* Recommends optimal Morton ice melter based on external conditions; and
* Calculates and tracks total ice melt quantities needed for specific snow events.

"There are so many differing views in the industry regarding proper product solution and application rate that snow professionals can unknowingly over- or under- apply ice melters," said Niles Hysell, director of ice melt product management at Morton Salt. "That costs snow professionals time and money because they don't get the results they need. Morton wanted to help snow professionals determine the safest, most efficient and cost-effective use of ice melt solutions and we believe our latest research and new mobile app goes a long way to provide them valuable, real-time support that delivers results."

Morton's new app is compatible with iPhone, iPad, iPod Touch and Droid devices. It is available for download on iTunes and will be available for Droids on Aug. 29. Both versions are available now for download on Mortonmelters.com.

For more information, visit http://mortonmelters.com/.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I downloaded it and so far I'm not impressed. Its suggested application rates are way higher than needed. 1700lbs for 1/2 acre...I don't think so


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Camden;1304039 said:


> I downloaded it and so far I'm not impressed. Its suggested application rates are way higher than needed. 1700lbs for 1/2 acre...I don't think so


If your selling the salt it,sounds about right.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

grandview;1304043 said:


> If your selling the salt it,sounds about right.


Yeah, it's the perfect tool for people who want to scam their customers. They can just show them what the app says and then claim that's the amount they applied.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Camden;1304053 said:


> Yeah, it's the perfect tool for people who want to scam their customers. They can just show them what the app says and then claim that's the amount they applied.


No different then in the store when the clerk gives you the wrong amount and says ",that's what the register said to give you:.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Tried it for a couple minutes. It's way off. Really 2,614 lbs of Calcium Chloride at 35 degrees air temp on 1 acre???? umm sure...


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

grandview;1304043 said:


> If your selling the salt it,sounds about right.


They must be trying to boost up the sales


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

IMAGE;1304074 said:


> Tried it for a couple minutes. It's way off. Really 2,614 lbs of Calcium Chloride at 35 degrees air temp on 1 acre???? umm sure...


i logged in, just so i could post on here how much I laughed at what you just posted. Was there no place to in put the day as being july 28th either?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

IMAGE;1304074 said:


> Tried it for a couple minutes. It's way off. Really 2,614 lbs of Calcium Chloride at 35 degrees air temp on 1 acre???? umm sure...


But I bet it would do the job........


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

This ap crap is getting out of hand.


----------



## nickhysell (Oct 11, 2011)

*Morton Pro App*

I'm the director for our Ice Melt products at Morton Salt. We've had a very enthusiastic reception to the Morton Pro App at this year's SIMA Snow Symposium where it was first introduced. Since then a number of snow removal operators have told us that they believe it will give them a tool to use in the field to estimate the type and quantity of ice melter they'll need to do the best job for their clients.

We developed the Morton Pro app to help snow professionals select the best melters and decide on how much of those melters to use in various winter conditions. Some of the rates that seem high to you reflect the amount of product needed to melt to bare pavement when packed snow and ice are present. There is also a lower application rate for each temperature range which suggests the amount of melter required for lower levels of snow and ice. These rates were calculated by our team based on a study we ran at Michigan Technological University snow research center last winter in Michigan's Upper Peninsula. You can view the research report at the following link: http://sima.org/associations/8339/files/Hysell_Optimal Application Rates.pdf

We appreciate your feedback and we are working to improve the app to make it more useful by making the application range more visible and highlighting when to use the lower and higher application rates. We're adding a reduced application rate for each temperature range for anti-ice applications which, if you can get out ahead of the weather or after plowing can be the most effective method of melter application.

Based on requests from the field, we're also looking at adding a Spanish language version of the app and have added a desktop Morton Pro App available on our website, www.mortonmelters.com.

The good thing about apps is that you can improve them as you go with good feedback from users like yourselves. If you have any other feedback, please call us at 877.912.6358. We'll let you know when the app revision is complete.

Thanks for your interest and suggestions!

Niles Hysell


----------



## buddy4781 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think Ray Charles could guess as well! On a 9 acre lot at 28 degrees I had a 12,000 lb min to max application difference on the application rates.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Stop with the Spanish versions.
This is America where all our ancestors came here for a better life
not to change it.
They also made learning ENGLISH a PRIORITY.
Mike


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

IMAGE;1304074 said:


> Tried it for a couple minutes. It's way off. Really 2,614 lbs of Calcium Chloride at 35 degrees air temp on 1 acre???? umm sure...





buddy4781;1323830 said:


> I think Ray Charles could guess as well! On a 9 acre lot at 28 degrees I had a 12,000 lb min to max application difference on the application rates.





TwiceStroked;1324146 said:


> Stop with the Spanish versions.
> This is America where all our ancestors came here for a better life
> not to change it.
> They also made learning ENGLISH a PRIORITY.
> Mike


So Niles, are you too busy with the Spanish version to get the English version working in real life applications?

You have at least 2 posts saying this thing is insanely off the mark, not even in the ball park, but you're coming up with a Spanish version? So what happens when Jose applies a ton of calcium on 1 acre when it's 35 degrees out because that's what the app told him to do?

Isn't that at least a couple grand in materials that there is no way to recover that cost on?


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Twiced Stoked you will understand the spanish deal once you go from making a few dollars to making millions. I would not be in business if nothing was in spanish. And by the way most spanish speaking people want to learn english. It not easy. hell I have lived here my whole life and my grammer still sucks!! Chad Oberson


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

iceman1;1324961 said:


> Twiced Stoked you will understand the spanish deal once you go from making a few dollars to making millions. I would not be in business if nothing was in spanish. And by the way most spanish speaking people want to learn english. It not easy. hell I have lived here my whole life and my grammer still sucks!! Chad Oberson


Guess I'll stick with making dollars and not millions.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

dfd9;1325441 said:


> Guess I'll stick with making dollars and not millions.


Ditto
Esse 
GOD
BLESS
AMERICA and
Those That Protect the American Way.


----------

